# Tips on keeping Cleaner Wrasse



## coolhud (Mar 11, 2009)

hey guys this is my first post ever:-D and am wondering if you guys have any tips or experience on keeping the cleaner wrasse.. A difficult fish but hopefully not impossible, you tell me and if you guys do have any please feel free to post images


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

As a rule the Cleaner Wrasse is extremely difficult to keep. To make it worse, they are jumpers and require a tight fitting lid. That being said, I have personally had success with this fish, and have heard from many others who have kept them. I think the key is which species you actually purchase, with the classic Blue Cleaner Wrasse (Labroides dimidiatus) being the best option.

I would suggest that you choose another fish.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I have to agree here, I also have kept them successfully and it is not a fish I would suggest to a beginner. They can be very difficult to feed and stress is hard to avoid. The expense isn't worth it and there are far too many other cool fish out there to warrant anyone but an advanced marine tank hobbyist to keep the cleaner wrasse, of any species.

Dawn


----------



## Mike420 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am not sure why these people think the cleaner wrasse's are hard to take care of. When you go to purchase it make sure that the person puts food in the tank and you get the one that eats the most flakes. Also make sure that the wrasse has lots of spots to swim thru, under, or around. As well the wrasse may lay on its side and look dead but some saltwater fish do this including the tangs, when actually all it is doing is resting. The cleaner wrasse are usually cheap($20) and they clean you fish from parasites. Where the cleaner shrimp also cleans fish from parasites but may leave a hole in the fish. But good luck.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

IMO flakes should not be the only food offered to saltwater fish. a mixture of things is important for proper diet. 
and just because a fish is cheap doesnt mean it doesnt deserve proper care, treatment, habitat, and so forth.


----------

